# Acid reflux worsened by stress?



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Is it possible that acid reflux can be worsened by stress? In 2000 I started having reflux everyday, then this year it has been under control by using Ibsacol (supplement for IBS). The past fortnight I've been having it everyday again, it's very painful. The past fortnight has seen an increase in stress too. Are the two related do you think? What can I do? I'm taking Zantac and using the usual dietry, relaxation and yoga methods, but it's still a problem.


----------

